# Crushed Coral with Limestone Rocks?



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Both being plentiful here in FL, I was wondering if the combination of a crushed coral substrate and limestone rocks would be too much alkalinity for an AC tank. Still debating about going back to ACs, but I love the look of crushed coral.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I use 1 part coral to 2 parts sand and that works great so far a constant 8.2 ph and so far means the last two years


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The crushed coral should be perfect.The limestone may leach more alkalinty(it's softer) in the beginning and over time.But I can't imagine it getting too much for most africans.I wouldn't be concerned unless pH was 8.5+.In my saltwater tanks I still buff up for pH &kH(don't test for gH in salt)to keep 8.2-8.3.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I found a decorative rock/stature place here in SW FL that has piles of loose limestone chunks at .015 cents a lb. They also have mounds of fine, crushed coral at about .25 cents a lb. The crushed coral is a little brownish; thinking I'd like a whiter look. The limestone chunks are real alright, complete with embedded shells and big holes. It's everywhere down here. Seeing how I once had a pure dolomite substrate, I agree the alkalinity should be OK for ACs. The place also had some nice bluestones, which would be better for making caves and such for .028 cents a lb. Might go bluestones and crushed coral in the end.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can bleach the coral to whiten it up.Just rinse real good after and give it soak(like 24 hrs) in double dechlorinated water(like primed 2x).If it doesn't smell like bleach you are all good!


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> You can bleach the coral to whiten it up.Just rinse real good after and give it soak(like 24 hrs) in double dechlorinated water(like primed 2x).If it doesn't smell like bleach you are all good!


Thanks! Great idea. I'm moving slow here, budget constraints (I'm a teacher), but feel I am on the right path. Have an Eheim 2217 on the way for next week. Tank and stand (old, welded, wrought iron--repainted) in place. Aqueon 250 heater on the horizon. Lights will take a little while more. *banana dance


----------

